# AutoGuide's Under $30,000 Performance Car Shootout



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

> Sporty cars are not dead. Rumors of their demise are premature. Thrill-packed machinery litters the automotive landscape, available to suit nearly every budget.
> 
> When it comes to motoring fun, one of the most intriguing segments is the under $30,000 price bracket, where several enticing choices can be found in a variety of shapes and sizes.
> 
> ...


Read the complete Affordable Performance Car Shootout at AutoGuide.com


----------

